# Beano in UK?



## Jane2345

Hi i've suffered from servere gas for 7 years and the past 5 years with IBS D which is getting steadly worse. I have been trying to find something for the gas and in google searches Beano has been recommened lots?What are peoples opinion on this for bad gas?Also i live in the UK and when searching to buy its ridiculously expensive to get it shipped. Is there anything simular on the UK market or is it worth paying out to get it sent over.Thanks,Jane


----------



## idkwia

Jane2345 said:


> Hi i've suffered from servere gas for 7 years and the past 5 years with IBS D which is getting steadly worse. I have been trying to find something for the gas and in google searches Beano has been recommened lots?What are peoples opinion on this for bad gas?Also i live in the UK and when searching to buy its ridiculously expensive to get it shipped. Is there anything simular on the UK market or is it worth paying out to get it sent over.Thanks,Jane


Don't know anything about Beano but you may want to try this as it may help you perhaps http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/126404-awesome-otc/


----------



## Jane2345

idkwia said:


> Don't know anything about Beano but you may want to try this as it may help you perhaps http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/126404-awesome-otc/


That looks great, i'd love to try it, but as its a US product it's still difficult and expensive to get it shipped. One company quoted £20.45 plus £3.50 in tax fee's! on top of what the tablets cost. I've just had a look round and there doesnt seem to be any simular Uk products to that Thank you for taking the time to reply though, every suggestion is gratefully recieved!Jane


----------



## peaches41

I've not tried this myself, but seen it in Boots, Wind-Eze. Sounds like a similar thing, yes?


----------



## idkwia

Jane2345 said:


> That looks great, i'd love to try it, but as its a US product it's still difficult and expensive to get it shipped. One company quoted £20.45 plus £3.50 in tax fee's! on top of what the tablets cost. I've just had a look round and there doesnt seem to be any simular Uk products to that Thank you for taking the time to reply though, every suggestion is gratefully recieved!Jane


You can get it at www.doctorvicks.com for about 16 US dollars (about £10) including shipping.Good luck.


----------



## Jane2345

idkwia said:


> You can get it at www.doctorvicks.com for about 16 US dollars (about £10) including shipping.Good luck.


Thanks very much for the tip i went ahead and bought them from the website you recommended, very good price and they arrived in about 4 days (the website said to wait up to 30) so i'm very happy, will give them a go for a few weeks and let people know how i find them.


----------



## catarific

Before trying Beano - let me tell you what happened to my husband. He was having very bad gas and tried it - and it worked - but.... then he had continuous backaches and acid indigestion. The doctor told him it was from the beano - he no longer had flatulence but very, very bad trapped gas. He then had to take medication to relieve the trapped gas - therefore, no more beano for him! For some - at least my husband, probiotics did relieve the bad gas and flatulence.


----------



## _nobody_

I'm asking the same question with regard to enzymes in general. I wonder if the pain is causing the bloating and gas of the other way round. Obviously it is a cycle but which comes first. Not sure. I heard about beano in a prelim search and on the wiki page it say it enzymes based, but going by the above post it may have other things in it, or perhaps he got a dud batch.My thinking is it targets specially gas causing vegetables, which mightn't be the problem. Then again what do I know.


----------

